# My wife told me she is bisexual.



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm, now this is interesting. 

Last night my wife admitted to me that she thinks she is bi-sexual. 

How do I handle this.

I said "Well you could've told me that before we got married 7 years ago" 

But she has admitted kissing two girls in the past 1 year. She said it didn't go further then that and she told me who they are but yeh how about that for a surprise. 

Not sure how to take it but. She said don't worry I still love you more then ever and couldn't imagine my life without you. 

You don't get that every day in marriage do you. 

Could be worse she could be a lesbian like my friends wife turned out to be. 

Gotta love life havn't ya!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I believe the door to a 3-way has just been kicked open 




John


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

A large proportion of people are bi-sexual, it's just men repress it more than women, with women its positivly fashionable.

Just because she feels she's bi-sexual doesn't give her licence to start shagging women, it shouldn't change anything in your marraige. Humans don't have to indulge every impulse they have.

I think it would be a big mistake on your part to see this as an oppurtunity for a threesome. Tell her you expect her to abide by your marraige vows and then move on.


----------



## Justawife (Aug 14, 2009)

:iagree:
Most men would be on cloud 9..lol, I had a friend (had) who was into everything...and tried to pull me in...She told me very often that If I would ....... with her I would never go back to my husband...
Now she was married and told me she knew frm expireance...that women are better in bed....
NO I didn't do it...lol just a food for thought...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so jealous....


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i guess we all "have a friend" that went through something like this. my buds wife expressed the same to him and he went thru with the threesome thing. he regretted it because the more they did it the less attention his wife paid to him. be careful what you wish for


----------



## mistake maker (Aug 7, 2009)

Take her to some stripe clubs. The sex after you get home will be great!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I came out to my husband not long after we got married, he loved the idea, but said absolutely no 3 somes, and i dont mind. I find it funny that we both have different taste in women, very weird. I do agree with the above statement, take her to a strip club, the sex afterwards will be awsome. Having a bi-sexual wife always has its advantages.


----------



## Justawife (Aug 14, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> i guess we all "have a friend" that went through something like this. my buds wife expressed the same to him and he went thru with the threesome thing. he regretted it because the more they did it the less attention his wife paid to him. be careful what you wish for


 
DONT open a box that might hurt you!


----------



## Justawife (Aug 14, 2009)

How is it a women or man JUST realizes that they are Bi?


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

Being bisexual doesn't mean one is more promiscuous or more likely to look outside the marriage. Even if someone is potential attracted to a much larger percentage of the population than a straight or gay person - commitment is commitment.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

A good friend of mine is bisexual and married. They both knew before marriage. She been married for 4 years and plans on honoring her wedding vows.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

You can be lots of things ,you can be bi sexual, bi friendly etc etc.My hubby and i have both played with the same sex,just for fun with each other and for each other.Neither one of us is bi sexual-just open.I am not sexually attracted to women and my hubby is not to men. Sexuality is a truely amazing and delicate thing.We are very open with each other.She should be open with you ...you are her husband.You can have fun with it as long as you are both open ,secure ,honest and you are both comfortable.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

Justawife said:


> How is it a women or man JUST realizes that they are Bi?


They don't. They just admit it to your SO.

I also agree there are many levels to Bi. I like when my mate plays with toys on me and have even wondered what the real thing felt like but I'm not into men. I have zero interest in being with a man but that doesn't mean I don't wonder.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

"Being bi-sexual you might as well just carry the white pages under your arm" -George Carlin


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

martino said:


> "Being bi-sexual you might as well just carry the white pages under your arm" -George Carlin


ROFL. Im a bi-sexual male married to a woman. It's so repressed however that im closer to being a lesbian trapped in a mans body. Seriously though, you really think men "repress" it more? I think bi-sexuality in men is far less common in men then it is in women. Not that it's repressed...but for men it's usually one or the other. You either like dude's or you like girls. And as far as I know, a bisexual male is pretty much gay. Trying to avoid sounding prejudiced or whatever...but engaging in sex with another man for whatever reason is gay. Is there anything gayer then two guys kissing?



John


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

I am a bi-sexual woman, been with the same man for 11 years, married for 2.He knew I was bi before we got married and even encouraged me to have a girlfriend. We have threesomes every now and then but just the fact that he is ok with this side of me makes me love him even more! I've always told him I would be a lesbian if I wasn't in love with him!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Another quote: "How does a man look at another man's sweaty, hairy ass and find love? how does that work!?" -Sam Kinison

I think my wife might be bi-curious, one time I suggested that she and her best friend go down on each other, her friend said: "No!" but the wife was quiet...another time I was masturbating her and talking dirty and we got on the subject of women, she told me if she ever did, it would be with a tall brunette. I think she might come up to me and tell me she is bi curious...one can only hope. Ah the anonimity of the internet! 

-M


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs. Switzerland said:


> I am a bi-sexual woman, been with the same man for 11 years, married for 2.He knew I was bi before we got married and even encouraged me to have a girlfriend. We have threesomes every now and then but just the fact that he is ok with this side of me makes me love him even more! I've always told him I would be a lesbian if I wasn't in love with him!


A friend of ours had been dating guys for years, but couldn't find in her words "Someone to settle down with" so she settled for a woman. 

Amazing how the mind works sometimes.


----------

